# Frontflips in Norway



## stianknutsenhd (Jan 20, 2012)

```
<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/dFCPFKmcTMQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
```


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Boom.

10char


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

All you need is the code I put in bold for you and wrap it with youtube tags.

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed*/dFCPFKmcTMQ*" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Maybe this will work a little better?

^^^ HAHA Beat me to it


----------



## stianknutsenhd (Jan 20, 2012)

*Thank you*

I´m new to this website, so thank you guys


----------

